# Conroe upgrade - almost there :D



## Pinchy (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, ive ordered all the parts, and some have come in.

Heres what i got so far:

Thermaltake Soprano case (i reckon its a great case )
ASUS P5B Deluxe
512mb X1950 PRO Powercolor w/ Accelero

What ive ordered and waiting for:
2GB G.Skill PC6400 RAM 4-4-4-12
E6400 Conroe

So, watcha guys think ?


----------



## DOM (Dec 1, 2006)

give me your ram and card lol then mine would be good   i should get mine later since ups didnt bring it yesterday  fuggers i guess cuz it snowed   going to be good for OC'ing


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 1, 2006)

lol sounds good 

IMO the ram was pretty cheap; (ordered it from the states ) 2GB for $224 US w/o postage, thats about $280AUD, and i was gonna pay around 200 for 1GB over here in AUS at the cheapest shop


----------



## DOM (Dec 1, 2006)

so i might get some ram but really dont know, to put it on the creditcard or not  but which would be better 800 or something higher ?


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 1, 2006)

im not to sure, for the price/performance difference, id say ddr800 is the thing to get, unless there is like a massive difference b/w 800 and 900  (sarcasm )

unless you can get some cheap DDR900 or higher, but ive been looking around, and it doesnt look like its worth it


----------



## DOM (Dec 1, 2006)

which one would be the best choice from these CORSAIR http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16820145168,N82E16820145589,N82E16820145038


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 1, 2006)

i would say the best one is the "CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail" (due to good 4-4-4-12 timings)

for $292 and $252 after MIR 

but i reckon it isnt worth spending the extra money on corsair or apparent 'better brands'. As i just said in another thread, i reckon a brand like G.Skill will do perfectly fine, and at $224 for 4-4-4-12 with lifetime warranty and 2.0-2.1 Volts, i dont think u can go wrong


----------



## DOM (Dec 1, 2006)

G.Skill the lowest with 4 CAS cost $240  i think i would go with these CORSAIR XMS2 DOMINATOR  are thoses better or its just the cuz Heat Spreader over the ones you picked


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah it looks like its just the heat spreader thats better, imo, so not worth it


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 1, 2006)

Depending on the overclock potential of the E6400 you get, the 8x multi is usually perfect (and what I ended up using on my E6600).  I'd have gone for Corsair ...hell I did!, but the G.Skill sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

Pinchy got the good gskill ram.. I think they are black? The green one (@5-5-5-12) dident have great reviews.


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Chewy 

yeah its not the 5-5-5-15 ram, its the 4-4-4-12 ...if i was to buy from over here in AUS, the 5-5-5-15 would have costed more than the 4-4-4-12 did


----------



## Chewy (Dec 1, 2006)

your very lucky its excelent ram, my sticks are ok but the best I can get em is 4-5-5-12-850mhz... they are advertised as 5-5-5-12 but came 5-5-5-15! false advertising I should send it back since its not the greatest oc on my sticks


----------



## bruins004 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice system.
Would be nice to see how far you could push her.


----------

